# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Síndrome do aquário velho

## Julio Macieira

(Artigo de Ricardo Miozzo) 

No último livro de Julian Sprung e Charles Delbeek há uma parte relativamente longa que fala sobre um fenômeno verificado em aquários a que se atribuiu a denominação que dá título a este artigo.

Procurarei comentar a respeito, sem qualquer tipo de crítica negativa ao que foi colocado no livro, mas baseado em minhas observações pessoais em diversos aquários.

Bem, em primeiro lugar, noto uma relação muito curiosa entre essa "síndrome" com o que foi colocado em livros, notícias na internet e seus fóruns ao redor do mundo todo há cerca de 10 / 12 anos atrás, sobre uma igualmente misteriosa "síndrome do aquário novo". Naquela época, havia muito mais experimentação na forma de montar aquários, pois o mundo aquarístico saía de um longo período em que se montava aquários com uma enorme quantidade de equipamentos considerados absolutamente necessários para a boa manutenção de seus habitantes, vertendo para a visão mais natural que se iniciou com o procedimento de usar sobre o substrato de fundo do tanque muito mais material do que antes, e de tipo especial (aragonita fina, grossa, areias diversas, grãos de Halimeda spp., apenas par citar alguns exemplos).

O que acontecia, por causa da grande diversidade e quantidade de materiais usados era que, às vezes, muitos aquários recém-montados apresentavam características físico-químicas absolutamente inadequadas aos animais do aquário, e, para infelicidade do aquarista, o sucesso era um tipo de aposta em que sempre pairava muita dúvida sobre o resultado final.

Após algum tempo, vários aquaristas chegaram a modelos de sucesso, em que esse tipo de problema - normalmente relacionado a altíssimos níveis de poluentes como amônia/amônio e nitritos - foram superados. Acabava-se então o período em que se acreditou na "síndrome". O problema era, obviamente, de procedimentos na montagem do aquário e o que se usava para isso. Caiu um mito que perdura em certos casos até hoje, quando o aquarista monta seu tanque de maneira inapropriada.

Creio que em relação à "síndrome do aquário velho" o que acontece é algo muito semelhante em resultado - o aquário se torna subitamente num verdadeiro problema para o aquarista, que vê seus animais definharem, em que é comum observar níveis de nitratos, nitritos, fosfatos e outros compostos da água subirem para níveis tão altos que acabam levando o aquário ao colapso. A meu ver, a semelhança entre o que acontecia há anos atrás e o que se reporta no livro tem raízes muito semelhantes, mas causas bastante diferentes.

Já observei vários casos de aquários em que esse problema aconteceu. De uma hora para outra, parece que "dá a louca" na água do aquário. Começam a aparecer algas indesejáveis de todo tipo. A seguir, as rochas são recobertas por algas verdes, marrons e os níveis de nitratos e fosfatos sobem vertiginosamente. O aquarista, quando se lembra de fazer os testes, pois geralmente é tomado de surpresa, inicia uma longa batalha, tentando com os recursos de que dispõe, como removedores de todo tipo em forma de resinas, trocas parciais de água, carvão ativado e vários outros recursos, desesperadamente reverter a situação. Infelizmente, em muitos casos sem sucesso.

As causas do problema com aquários novos já foram identificadas, mas com os montados há mais de 5 a 6 anos, parece em muitos aspectos cercada de mistério. Isso se dá porque o sistema de aquários mais "simples", baseado em métodos "naturais" para resolver problemas como nitratos e fosfatos - os grandes fantasmas que perseguiram os aquaristas do mundo todo durante anos - só começaram a ser utilizados há relativamente pouco tempo.
A solução, na minha opinião, está em respeitar mais o aquário do que normalmente estamos habituados a fazer.

Explico; quando se monta apropriadamente um aquário marinho, em pouco tempo verificamos níveis muito baixos de nitratos e fosfatos em forma livre na água. Essa observação nos anima a começar a colocar animais no aquário, sendo que isso não é absolutamente ruim, uma vez que ajuda a estabelecer os níveis apropriados de matéria orgânica dissolvida na água para iniciar o processo de desnitrificação no substrato de fundo, além de aumentar a velocidade de colonização do substrato por vermes e outros animais que o manterão apropriado e cada vez mais equilibrado.
Acontece que, como as coisas vão sempre muito bem no início, somos impelidos a colocar mais peixes e corais do que o aquário comporta a curto prazo, e, pelo menos os peixes precisam de bastante alimento para se manterem saudáveis. Ora, como já vimos em artigos anteriores, os processos de desnitrificação e a própria colonização e estabilidade do sistema desnitrificador demoram muito mais do que os processos de mineralização e nitrificação. Mesmo efetuando trocas parciais de água relativamente grandes em relação ao volume do aquário e tendo todo o equipamento apropriadamente dimensionado, o que acontece de maneira lenta, mas inevitável, é que haverá acúmulo de matéria orgânica no aquário, seja ela dissolvida ou não. E é justamente esse o problema que causa, na minha opinião, a tal "síndrome". 

Nosso foco, então, muda dos antigos vilões PO4 / NO3 para algo que é muito difícil de medir - a matéria orgânica que o aquário acumula durante sua vida. É justamente a matéria orgânica em excesso que, a partir de certa concentração, causa o colapso do aquário (a tal síndrome).
Mas, tratando o assunto de maneira objetiva, não é difícil combater esse problema. Conheço aquários montados há oito ou mais anos que não apresentaram problema desse tipo em momento algum, e apenas isso prova que a tal síndrome é facilmente evitada.

Começando pelo início, que é a montagem do aquário, está uma das chaves da questão.
Na série de artigos desta revista sobre montar aquários, está a maioria das respostas e procedimentos para evitar o problema. Seguindo aqueles passos, e mantendo o aquário dentro de suas possibilidades de carga biológica associadas a seu volume, o problema simplesmente não acontece (veja em "reportagens" na capara da revista).

Abaixo, alguns pontos a serem considerados:

1) Os aquários modernos, montados com filtros desnitrificadores de fundo não são milagrosos. Esse tipo de aquário está anos-luz adiante do que se fazia no passado, mas tem óbvias limitações. O que quero dizer é que pela simples observação de que quando novo o aquário suporta muita aimentação e enorme carga biológica, o aquarista é levado a acreditar que essas condições são possíveis "para sempre". O problema é que (incrível ter que mencionar isso como problema !) os peixes, corais e todo tipo de vida do aquário apresentam crescimento bastante rápido, e normalmente o aquarista não se dá conta disso. É muito comum vermos aquários de 350 ou 400 litros com 2 ou 3 anos de idade abrigarem peixes como Naso spp. de quase 20 centímetros de comprimento além de muitos outros peixes, que foram introduzidos cedo e cresceram no curso do tempo, demandando muito mais alimento do que quando eram espécimes juvenis. Para qualquer aquarista, isso é simplesmente a realização de seus sonhos, mas para o aquário a coisa pode se tornar um verdadeiro pesadelo a longo prazo. Portanto, um dos pontos importantes a considerar é a quantidade e o tamanho que os animais introduzidos no aquário adquirirão em prazo relativamente curto. Com corais a solução é relativamente simples; basta podá-los de tempo em tempo para evitar que se toquem e iniciem com isso agressões que podem prejudicar não só um ao outro, como ao aquário como um todo. Mas com peixes, o cuidado deve ser maior.

Devemos pensar no tamanho que o peixe terá quando adulto antes de colocá-lo no aquário. Na minha opinião, é uma questão de bom-senso apenas. Um aquário de dimensões médias, em torno dos 300 a 500 litros, não acomoda um peixe sequer que atinja 18 ou mais centímetros de comprimento quando adulto. A fim de tornar a proposta menos polêmica, proponho a escolha de espécies menores de peixes, para evitar o freqüente problema de ter no aquário um peixe que mal consegue nadar. Para voltar ao exemplo acima; um Naso spp., mesmo as espécies menores, precisa de muito espaço para nadar livremente. Com pouco espaço, um peixe desses se tornará estressado e pode adquirir doenças por conta disso. Além disso, obviamente, ele precisa comer, e cada vez mais à medida que cresce. Isso gera matéria orgânica na água, seja pelo que peixe deixa de comer, seja pelos dejetos que produz.

2) Os filtros do aquário:

a) O "maior" filtro do aquário se torna, depois de passado o tempo necessário para seu equilíbrio, o substrato de fundo. Comparando as possível áreas de colonização por bactérias e outros organismos do aquário, nada suplanta sua superfície e interstícios, portanto muita atenção deve ser dada a ele. 

Em sua montagem, não se deve usar telas entre o "plenum" e a camada de areia, seja em que local seja colocada. A tela causa, a médio prazo, problemas seriíssimos de entupimento em sua malha, e os resultado são inevitavelmente catastróficos.
A camada de substrato de fundo deve ser de, no mínimo, 10 a 12 centímetros de espessura. Quando notar que ela baixa em altura, o aquarista deve preparar mais substrato, lavando e secando-o cuidadosamente, e acrescentar ao aquário até atingir novamente a espessura correta.

b) O skimmer deve ser, desde o início do aquário, o mais potente possível. Por potência, quero dizer eficácia e não obrigatoriamente tamanho, uma vez que existem skimmers de dimensões relativamente reduzidas que trabalham de maneira muito mais eficiente do que outros, muito "maiores". A posição do skimmer é de fundamental importância no reservatório de água (sump) onde é colocado; já observei que, para funcionar em seu melhor desempenho, o skimmer deve ser colocado em um lugar onde exista o mínimo possível de turbulência de água. Deve-se, portanto, construir um obstáculo dentro do sump para o local da caída de água do aquário, evitando assim que a turbulência e bolhas provocadas pela caída de água sejam levadas até onde o skimmer ficará.

c) A rocha viva colocada no aquário deve ser constantemente "lavada" pelas correntes de água causadas pela circulação interna de água. Provocando isso, fazemos com que eventuais partículas de matéria em suspensão não se acomodem sobre as rochas. Ainda sobre as rochas; o conceito anterior de "quanto mais rocha melhor" deve ser revisto. Uma vez que o filtro de fundo se tornará em tempo relativamente curto o maior e mais importante filtro biológico do aquário, a quantidade de rochas pode ser dramaticamente diminuída. Antigamente, era muito importante colocar a maior quantidade de rocha viva possível no aquário, pois contava-se com sua capacidade de desnitrificação (hoje praticamente desprezível, considerada a capacidade do filtro de fundo). Além disso, menor quantidade de rocha viva facilita a circulação de água dentro do aquário e dá lugar para o crescimento dos corais.

d) Usar carvão ativado de boa qualidade é uma medida muito importante, pois por causa de sua capacidade de adsorção, propicia filtragem de elementos prejudiciais ao aquário que mesmo os melhores skimmers não conseguem remover da água.

3 - Trocas parciais de água:

É muito comum "largarmos mão" desse recurso inacreditavelmente eficiente e barato (comparado a outros métodos de resolver problemas de qualidade de água) à medida que o aquário fica mais velho, sendo que fazendo isso estamos justamente trabalhando contra o aquário. Desde o momento que se monta um aquário, a medida mais eficaz de tornar mais rápida a fase de equilíbrio do aquário é efetuar trocas parciais de água. No início, quando o aquário é novo, recomendo trocas semanais de grande volume por um mínimo de 2 a 3 meses. Esse procedimento "limpa" a água muito rapidamente, uma vez que há grande quantidade de matéria orgânica na água da qual o skimmer e/ou carvão ativado não dão conta de remover. Passado esse período inicial, as trocas parciais podem diminuir em volume, mas creio que manter o hábito de trocar no mínimo 20% da água mensalmente é altamente recomendável.

4 - Alimentação dos animais

Qualquer animal que passe fome acaba tendo problemas. Era muito comum no passado observarmos aquários com peixes verdadeiramente esquálidos, chegando mesmo a apresentar problemas de descoloração por falta de alimento. Isso vinha do problema que a alimentação causava no aquário, pois qualquer alimento para peixes contém nutrientes e os dejetos produzidos acabam sempre resultando em matéria orgânica dissolvida na água. Com o sistema moderno de montagem, podemos alimentar os peixes na medida de sua necessidade, e isso apenas já é um passo enorme em vantagem ao passado, pois podemos hoje em dia ver peixes bem nutridos, ativos e coloridos no aquário. Mas, novamente, a quantidade de peixes no aquário e o tamanho que adquirirão com o tempo podem ser uma faca de dois gumes contra o aquarista. 

Naturalmente, é muito melhor vermos um aquário com menos peixes, sendo que todos apresentam boa saúde e comportamento, do que um aquário lotado de peixes magros porque se forem alimentados como deve ser feito isso acabará gerando poluentes na água. Por isso, creio que menos peixes, de tamanho adequado ao volume do aquário podem ser bem alimentados e não gerar problema algum. Apenas para dar um parâmetro, pois não acho bonito um aquário com poucos peixes; já vi aquários de 700 litros com mais de 50 peixes, incluindo aí alguns de 15 a 30 centímetros. É um pouco demais, não ? Portanto, nem tanto ao mar, nem tanto à terra. 

Após essas observações, concluo afirmando que a "síndrome do aquário velho" é causada basicamente por nosso descuido em relação ao aquário. Se levarmos em conta que ele é um ambiente bastante dinâmico, que precisa de observação e acompanhamento cuidadosos, tomar as medidas acima descritas evitam o problema com facilidade. São coisas que devemos fazer permanentemente, mas garantirão sucesso por longo tempo, pois duvido que alguém tenha interesse em montar um aquário e investir a quantia necessária para isso para obter sucesso por um período relativamente curto de tempo.

Artigo de Ricardo Miozzo
Colaborador de Aquariofilia Marinha
http://www.aqua.brz.net

----------


## João Castelo

Excelente tópico.

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente artigo !
Agora gostaria de saber a opiniao do Ricardo sobre PO4 se fixar na RV e substrato e depois quando saturado levar a uma condicao de eutrofização.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

excelente! :yb677:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Quem sabe, sabe. :Palmas:

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> Excelente artigo !
> Agora gostaria de saber a opiniao do Ricardo sobre PO4 se fixar na RV e substrato e depois quando saturado levar a uma condicao de eutrofização.


Boas Roberto, esta questão foi amplamente discutida entre eu e ele e chagamos a seguinte conclusão: O que mais nos preocupamos é o PO4 inorgânico que com as medidas que tomamos (adiccionar kalkwasser e um bom skimmer), nos ajudam em expressivos 99%.

Mas nós esquecemos dos fosfatos orgânicos que são moléculas químicas que não se combinam com o Ca++ ficam a se acumularem na água e, no substrato e rochas.

Nossa avaliação é que sempre temos que fazer mudas de água constantemente, esta é a arma mais segura para este caso.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Gostava de aproveitar o tema para referir que o Kalk ajuda a precipitar os fosfatos inorgânicos, transformando-os em componentes insolúveis e que se vão depositando nas rochas e no substrato.

Todavia, esta situação tem um problema - é que o PH não é o mesmo em todas as zonas do aquário e naquelas onde houver menos circulação - portanto, mais CO2 - o PH é mais baixo, podendo levar à dissolução dos fosfatos nestas acumulados e dos quais já nos tinhamos esquecido que existiam.

Esta situação, favorece fortemente o crescimento das algas em certas zonas do aquário e que, por vezes, não compreendemos as razões, dado que fazemos testes aos fosfatos e os resultados são negativos. 

Daí que as TPAs regulares são um mecanismo insubstituível, devendo ser complementadas por storms semanais feitas dentro do aqua com uma pequena bomba para levantar os detritos e minerais depositados e, assim, ajudar à sua exportação pelo escumador e pelas ditas TPAs.

Outra das vantagens das storms é que obviamente ajudam a alimentar os corais não só pelos detritos levantados mas também por bactérias e outros micro organismos que se encontram agarrados às rochas e que ficam em suspensão.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Informações muito bem adiccionadas Luis, vejo algumas pessoas fazendo sinfonagem no aquario e as vezes na sump e realmente isso ajuda muito a diminuição dos fosfatos precipitados dentro e fora do aquario.

Mas também deve-se tomar muito cuidado com as storms para não levantar mais a camada de areião do aquario pois isso pode-se levar a um crash se não tomar cuidados......

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Mas também deve-se tomar muito cuidado com as storms para não levantar mais a camada de areião do aquario pois isso pode-se levar a um crash se não tomar cuidados......


Boas, Rinaldo ola) 

Podes explicar melhor este teu comentário? Não percebi... 

Obviamente que não se pode começar a levantar a areia toda, mas uma brisazinha sobre a superfície da areia é benéfica e é isso que se tem de fazer, para além do sopro nas rochas e nas cavidades entre as mesmas.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Grande Luis!!!!!ola) 

Simplesmente estou apenas alertando nossos companheiros de que não devemos fazer jatos fortes de água no areião justamente para não levantar em demasia e chegar na zona ácida onde temos diversos elementos químicos.

Espero ter explicado............ :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas Rinaldo  :SbSourire:  

A minha confusão deveu-se ao facto de falares em crash, o que me pareceu algo de demasiado trágico...  :yb665:  

De qualquer modo, gostava de compreender melhor o que se passa debaixo de um substrato DSB e quais as implicações que teria para o aqua, remexer demasiado nesse substrato. Por exemplo, quando se faz um rearranjo do layout em que naturalmente é impossível não dar uns toques maiores na areia, revolvendo algumas das camadas inferiores.

A título complementar, há algum tempo atrás quando fiz a reformulação do meu layout tinha zonas a meio do areão que estavam escuras e já tive experiências noutras circunstâncias com esse tipo de areia escura que tresanda até dizer chega...

Desde que detectei isso no meu aqua fiz uma maior aposta em nassários e cerites, e incrementei muito a circulação, mas não sei se ainda tenho disso... De qualquer modo, na altura da reformulação não notei consequências quer para os corais ou para os peixes...

Sabes alguma coisa sobre o assunto e/ou recomendas bibliografia sobre este tópico?

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Luis....... :SbSourire2:  

Nas zonas mais baixas do areião, o pH da água é muito baixo chegando a valores de 5 a 6.
Lá formam-se compostos químicos sulfurosos (cheiro de ovo podre) ácidos orgânicos como o ácido butírico (cheiro de queijo podre).....estes são os mais fáceis de se detectar.....fora diversos outros compostos que dão a aparencia de podridão que fica evidente a sua coloração (preto).

Vou procurar literatura bem explicativa para passar aqui neste tópico..

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Nas zonas mais baixas do areião, o pH da água é muito baixo chegando a valores de 5 a 6.
> Lá formam-se compostos químicos sulfurosos (cheiro de ovo podre) ácidos orgânicos como o ácido butírico (cheiro de queijo podre).....estes são os mais fáceis de se detectar.....fora diversos outros compostos que dão a aparencia de podridão que fica evidente a sua coloração (preto).


Aqui podes encontrar boa info sobre o assunto:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-12/rhf/index.php

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Aqui podes encontrar boa info sobre o assunto:
> 
> http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2005-12/rhf/index.php


O artigo é muito bom !  :Pracima:  

Todavia, não aborda especificamente a vertente preventiva, mas parece-me que a utilização de criaturas que revirem a areia (nassários e cerites, etc.) serão uma boa ajuda.

As tais storms de que falámos tb me parecem ser importantes na prevenção já que ajudam a minimizar a acumulação de restos orgânicos que alimentam a criação de sultifo de hidrogénio.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Todavia, não aborda especificamente a vertente preventiva


Nao ha preventativa...estas zonas de sulfur/methane sao naturais e ocorrem nas zonas anaerobicas, por isso num aquario com DSB de alguns anos de idade e preciso ter muito cuidado para nao fazer disturbios nestas zonas.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Nao ha preventativa...estas zonas de sulfur/methane sao naturais e ocorrem nas zonas anaerobicas, por isso num aquario com DSB de alguns anos de idade e preciso ter muito cuidado para nao fazer disturbios nestas zonas.


Acredito que isto aconteça na esmagadora maioria dos aquários, mas como diz o autor, ele desmontou um aquário com 10 anos que não tinha, tendo-se apenas criado quando ele deixou o velho DSB durante vários dias num balde.

Pelo que entendo, pode minimizar-se a situação com boa circulação, storms regulares e com detritívoros que eliminem os restos orgânicos abandonados.

Também, segundo o autor, quando se coloca rocha viva no fundo do aqua, e depois de coloca a DSB, é certo que os seres vivos cobertos pela areia morrem e ao decompor-se vão alimentar, logo de início, essas bolsas de sulfito de hidrogénio.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Acredito que isto aconteça na esmagadora maioria dos aquários, mas como diz o autor, ele desmontou um aquário com 10 anos que não tinha, tendo-se apenas criado quando ele deixou o velho DSB durante vários dias num balde.


Pelo que li o RHF nao tinha DSB no aqua principal. 




> *The aquarium had a bed of 1-2 inches of fine oolitic aragonite* sand and contained wild Florida live rock (not aquacultured) placed in the tank when it was started. As I dug through the sand, I found no black areas, and detected no unpleasant odors. None of the rock had any apparent grey or black discoloration. All rocks were a uniform tan color on areas not exposed to light. The sand was put into a bucket and remained in the garage for two weeks. When I then dumped the sand out behind the garage, it was grey and it stank to high heaven. Clearly the processes leading to hydrogen sulfide formation were not taking place in the sand bed in the tank, but that same sand quickly became anoxic when removed from the aquarium.

----------


## André Rodrigues

Então e se a DSB for "remexida" regularmente não se podera prevenir a acomulação de compostos?


 Desculpem a minha ignorância (como podem ver na minha assinatura aquarios de agua salgada não são o meu forte) e espero não tar a dizer uma enormidade muito grave....

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Então e se a DSB for "remexida"


A DSB nao deve ser remexida se quisermos manter a zona debaixo anaerobica donde a desnitrificacao ocorre.

----------


## André Rodrigues

Então mas quando se usam certas criaturas que escavam não estamos a remexer a DSB em certa medida?

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Boas Rinaldo  
> 
> A minha confusão deveu-se ao facto de falares em crash, o que me pareceu algo de demasiado trágico...  
> 
> De qualquer modo, gostava de compreender melhor o que se passa debaixo de um substrato DSB e quais as implicações que teria para o aqua, remexer demasiado nesse substrato. Por exemplo, quando se faz um rearranjo do layout em que naturalmente é impossível não dar uns toques maiores na areia, revolvendo algumas das camadas inferiores.
> 
> A título complementar, há algum tempo atrás quando fiz a reformulação do meu layout tinha zonas a meio do areão que estavam escuras e já tive experiências noutras circunstâncias com esse tipo de areia escura que tresanda até dizer chega...
> 
> Desde que detectei isso no meu aqua fiz uma maior aposta em nassários e cerites, e incrementei muito a circulação, mas não sei se ainda tenho disso... De qualquer modo, na altura da reformulação não notei consequências quer para os corais ou para os peixes...
> ...



Tinhas as rochas em cima da areia?
Porque eu li não me lembra aonde que se as rochas tarem em cima da areia faz aparecer essas zonas escuras.
E é verdade que eu quando desmontei o meu aquario as uns meses tinha muitas zonas escuras (as rochas estavam em cima da areia)
Um abraço
Paulo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Então mas quando se usam certas criaturas que escavam não estamos a remexer a DSB em certa medida?


Essas criaturas vivem primariamente nas zonas aerobicas e sao muito importantes ao manter as zonas da DSB na/ou perto da superficie bem mexidas e com oxigenio. Num aqua maduro com boa variedade de infauna nao sera necessario remexer o substrato ou haver areas de acumulacao de detrito.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva,

eu também tenho a RV em cima da areia e realmento noto que a parte da mesma que está em contacto com a areia, a parte de baixo, tem uma zona negra em toda a volta. :yb665:   Se levantar a rocha a areia está branca como em nenhuma outra parte do aqua. :Admirado:  

Devo então levantar a rocha? E como? quais os materiais usados para o efeito?
 :yb677:   :yb677:  
Obrigado

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Devo então levantar a rocha? E como? quais os materiais usados para o efeito?


Eu nao me preocuparia. Minha RV esta na areia e em algumas areas quase tocando o fundo e nao tenho tido nenhuns problemas. Agora num aqua com alguns anos de idade com DSB ja bem maduro temos ter cuidado a nao fazer disturbios nas zonas anaerobicas.

----------


## Manuel Faria

obrigado Roberto

É como dizes: é melhor não mexer porque às vezes quanto mais se mexe, mais se estraga :EEK!:

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> viva,
> 
> eu também tenho a RV em cima da areia e realmento noto que a parte da mesma que está em contacto com a areia, a parte de baixo, tem uma zona negra em toda a volta.  Se levantar a rocha a areia está branca como em nenhuma outra parte do aqua. 
> 
> Devo então levantar a rocha? E como? quais os materiais usados para o efeito?
>   
> Obrigado


Eu estou a montar um novo aquario 120x70x50 e meti as RV em cima de tubos em pvc.
Fis uma estrutura de 8 cm de altura e meti as RV em cima daqui a uns dias meto as fotos.
Assim fas umas grutas para os animais e fica espectaculo

----------


## Paulo Sousa

> Então mas quando se usam certas criaturas que escavam não estamos a remexer a DSB em certa medida?



Por isso é aconselhado de não meter essas criaturas (como certos gobies)
num DSB.
Um DSB deve-se deixa-lo tranquilo sem mexer.

Mas de todas as maneiras um aquario qual seja ele é para deixar estar.
Mexer o menos possivel.
Sobretudo com os aquarios como os nossos quase naturais, quanto menos se mexe melhor é.
Abraço,Paulo :Vitoria:   :yb677:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Tinhas as rochas em cima da areia?
> Porque eu li não me lembra aonde que se as rochas tarem em cima da areia faz aparecer essas zonas escuras.
> E é verdade que eu quando desmontei o meu aquario as uns meses tinha muitas zonas escuras (as rochas estavam em cima da areia)
> Um abraço
> Paulo


Boas,

Eu também tenho as rochas em cima da areia, mas as zonas escuras foram detectadas em zona em que a areia está descoberta. Todavia, na altura eu não fazia levantamentos regulares de detritos com powerhead nem tinha o nível de circulação que tenho hoje.

Actualmente não sei se tenho ainda destas bolsas mas acredito que sim, apesar de actividades de manutenção que considero mais correctas.

----------

